# Cooler Master GX 450W



## dashing.sujay (Mar 22, 2012)

Guys I came across this CM GX 450W PSU. It has got some very good reviews as opposite to my expectations. It also carries a 5 yr warranty. Gives Corsair cx430v2 or same range seasonic a good run IMO. Check them out-

Cooler Master GX 450 W Power Supply Review | Hardware Secrets

Coolermaster GX450 450W Review - Jonnyguru


----------



## topgear (Mar 24, 2012)

That's a decent PSU ( launched a long time back ) - but the price is still more than 3k for sure here so Corsair CX430v2 is still the most VFM PSU


----------



## ico (Mar 24, 2012)

CM GX 450 is fine.

GX 550 is so-so. Above that, not recommended.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 24, 2012)

topgear said:


> That's a decent PSU ( launched a long time back ) - but the price is still more than 3k for sure here so Corsair CX430v2 is still the most VFM PSU



Yes its 3.2k @ smc.


----------



## saswat23 (Mar 24, 2012)

Its almost like the Corsair VX-450.


----------



## dibya_kol (Mar 24, 2012)

once i had to chose between cm gx 600wt and corsair vx550. Yes, it was 50wt less but I choosed corsair. I think i have done a wise move.
BTW apart from psu, i like CM.


----------



## d6bmg (Mar 24, 2012)

Bad PSS with very poor efficiency. Should be avoided. If one can get ~300Watt out of this GX450, he will consider him/herself lucky. Not only this model, but the total GX lineup is 2nd worst from CM, after extreme series.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 24, 2012)

^What about the reviews then?


----------



## d6bmg (Mar 25, 2012)

^ I saw some reviews, and compared to Corsair CX430V2 or CX500V2, it is a fail.


----------



## ico (Mar 25, 2012)

Check this out: 

**www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/Cooler-Master-GX-450-W-Power-Supply-Review/1234/7*



			
				Hardware Secrets said:
			
		

> The Cooler Master GX 450 W is a good mainstream power supply, with high efficiency (between 81.3% and 86.4%), very good voltage regulation, and low noise and ripple levels.
> 
> It is very important to understand that the 450 W model uses a completely different internal design compared to the more powerful models from the GX series.
> 
> ...


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 25, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> ^ I saw some reviews, and compared to Corsair CX430V2 or CX500V2, it is a fail.



Really? I think you should read the review links given.


----------



## saswat23 (Mar 25, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> ^ I saw some reviews, and compared to Corsair CX430V2 or CX500V2, it is a fail.



I think the reviews have changed now . Check them again .


----------

